# [emerge] amns USE ciclicas?? {SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

Hola gente ...

 estoy intentando actualizar "amsn" y estoy teniendo unos problemitas para acomodar las uses...

el estado de las uses antes del emerge es asi...(en /etc/portage/package.use)

```
media-video/ffmpeg sdl threads video_cards_nvidia vdpau vaapi v4l2 ssse3 network encode 
```

y el emerge me dijo esto...

```
M1530 upszot # emerge -uDvNa  amsn

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=media-video/ffmpeg-0.6[X=,encode=,mp3=,sdl=,theora=,threads=,vaapi=,vdpau=,x264=]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- media-video/ffmpeg-0.6_p28715 (Change USE: -sdl -threads -vaapi -vdpau)

- virtual/ffmpeg-0.6-r1 (Change USE: +sdl +vaapi +threads +vdpau)

(dependency required by "virtual/ffmpeg-0.6-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-im/amsn-0.98.4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "amsn" [argument])

```

entonces me dispuse a realizar lo que me pidio...

y deje mis uses asi....

```
media-video/ffmpeg   video_cards_nvidia  v4l2 ssse3 network encode                     

virtual/ffmpeg vdpau  threads sdl vaapi 
```

pero ahora el emerge me dijo esto...

```

M1530 upszot # emerge -uDvNa  amsn

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=media-video/ffmpeg-0.6[X=,encode=,mp3=,sdl=,theora=,threads=,vaapi=,vdpau=,x264=]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- media-video/ffmpeg-0.6_p28715 (Change USE: +sdl +threads +vaapi +vdpau)

- virtual/ffmpeg-0.6-r1 (Change USE: -sdl -vaapi -threads -vdpau)

(dependency required by "virtual/ffmpeg-0.6-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-im/amsn-0.98.4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "amsn" [argument])

```

con lo que vuelvo a las uses como las tenia antes...  :Shocked: 

alguien tiene alguna idea? de como ponerlas para que me deje compilar jeje..

----------

## upszot

bueno... esto me pasa por apurado al postiar...

igual si alguien me da la explicacion de pq funciono mejor... pq lo solucione al tuntun...

```
media-video/ffmpeg   video_cards_nvidia  v4l2 ssse3 network encode

virtual/ffmpeg  -sdl -vaapi -threads -vdpau

```

poniendo las uses asi me deja empezar la compilacion...

saludos

----------

## upszot

ahora me esta haciendo lo mismo con el world, el mismo paquete y las mismas uses...

```
M1530 upszot # emerge -uDvNa  world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=media-video/ffmpeg-0.6_p25767[threads]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- media-video/ffmpeg-0.6_p28715 (Change USE: +threads)

(dependency required by "www-client/chromium-10.0.648.204" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

cuando le agrego la use "threads" quedando asi...

```
M1530 upszot # egrep threads /etc/portage/package.use 

media-video/ffmpeg   video_cards_nvidia  v4l2 ssse3 network encode threads

virtual/ffmpeg  -sdl -vaapi -threads -vdpau

```

me dice esto...

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=media-video/ffmpeg-0.6[X=,encode=,mp3=,sdl=,theora=,threads=,vaapi=,vdpau=,x264=]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- media-video/ffmpeg-0.6_p28715 (Change USE: -threads)

- virtual/ffmpeg-0.6-r1 (Change USE: +threads)

(dependency required by "virtual/ffmpeg-0.6-r1" [installed])

(dependency required by "media-video/transcode-1.1.5-r2" [installed])

(dependency required by "app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1[encode,dvd]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

M1530 upszot #
```

... se me hace q voy a estar todo el dia, quitando y agregando las mismas uses al mismo paquete....

----------

## upszot

bueno.. misma solucion...

si hago lo q dice emerge... me quedo en un Deadlock (bucle infinito)

asique mi solucion fue optar por una de las 2 use y solo poner esa...

```
media-video/ffmpeg   video_cards_nvidia  v4l2 ssse3 network encode threads

virtual/ffmpeg  -sdl -vaapi threads -vdpau

```

y asi me muestra la listita como para instalar...

----------

